# A listing in Uncle Henry's



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My mom found a listing for a 22 month old male Havanese in So. Harpswell, Maine. It is near Freeport and Brunswick, I think. The owner listed him for $350 to a qualified home. That was it for the listing. I have the number if anyone is interested.

My mom is animal-crazy. She is the unofficial rescue person in her town. Her cousin is an UPS driver and scouts out puppies, kittens and unloved beasties. He tells her and Mom does her magic. She is sucking me into her schemes.

"Pam, you belong to a Havanese internet thing, right?" "Maybe you could mention the listing to them?" I have done my duty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I love your mother.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

She is pretty cool. She can't stand to see an animal in distress. Once when she was at a horse show, she spotted a horse that was clearly injured and doped up. She reported it and they ejected the horse from the show! @[email protected] Mom's horse came from an abusive home. He wasn't what she was looking for but she couldn't leave him there. The poor thing has whipmark scars all over him.

Mom is fierce and protective when it comes to the beasties.


----------

